# Stainless Steel Cleaner



## chromusdomus (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a SMGO Big Block Stainless Steel smoker that I picked up from Costco.  I was wondering if there are any suggestions for cleaing stainless steel grills / smokers.  What products have seen success by our smokingmeat crew??

Always Smoking!!!
ChromusDomus


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 12, 2005)

Howdy ChromusDomus, welcome.

I have two of the same GOSM smokers (picked mine up at Sam's) and am looking to get a stainless steel grill.

So far I have only used mild soap & water, lots of elbow grease and rinsed & dried them off with a towel to prevent water drops. I am interested to hear if anyone has found a better way.


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 16, 2005)

With that GOSM, have you made any modifications on it?  I have found a lot of success, and love using it.  It does flare up after about 3 - 4 hours, but other than that, I have been very happy.  Just wondering if another GOSM user has any tricks of the trade that I don't know about.

I don't use the included smoke box, but instead, use an aluminum baking pan as the wood box.  That allows for quite a bit of wood to use, and a quicker smoke start time.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't made any mods to the Stainless Steel Big Blocks. They work great out-of-the-box. However, I did make a charcoal grate for the 36" charcoal model I had.

Recently folks have been talking about mice moving into their equipment as the weather cools. This got me to thinking that I may do something about the tabs on the vents that keep them from closing all the way.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Aug 17, 2005)

I moved my wood box one inch closer to the burner on my stainless big block. (See my GOSM picture in the propane smoker area of this forum.) I did this by drilling 4 more holes in the inside wall just below the existing ones. I felt that this allowed more smoke at lower average temperatures. It seemed like my smoker produced lots of smoke at 250 and above but almost none at 220 degrees, where I want to cook. After the mod, it makes great smoke at 220 degrees. This mod makes the grease pan a little harder to remove but no biggie.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 17, 2005)

That's a great idea smokin_all_night. I've been wanting to drill an extra set of holes for all the food shelves so they could be more adjustable but I hadn't considered the smoke box.


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 18, 2005)

I know we are getting off topic, and this question may be better posted in the propane section, but I was trying to find the picture of your GOSM, smokin_all_night, but was not able to find it.  Where exactly can that be found?

ChromusDomus


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 18, 2005)

My apologies.  smokin_all_night, I found the picture.  I purchased the narrower version (20" wide) from Costco.  Man I wish I knew about the wider version at Sam's.  It is a pain cutting the ribs to fit on the grates, but mine still produces great Q.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 18, 2005)

I know what you mean. I had two of the smaller 36" GOSM smokers and had to cut ribs and fold briskets to get them to fit. That's why I finally went for the Big Blocks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion about lowering the smoke box smokin all night.
Going to have to do that one for sure.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Chromus, I find that "Greased Lightning" and a steam cleaner cleans up my GOSM pretty well.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

ChromusDomus, et al,
     Since Christmas, I now have a keen interest in this thread. (I am now the proud owner of a big block stainless steel smoker aka GOSM.) I bought some SS cleaner from Home Depot and cleaned up the outside nicely. I then seasoned the smoker per the manufacturer's recommendation. I'll let you know how the outside cleaner works out and if it's any good, give you a name etc. However, in the mean time, what kind of maintenance do you do to the inside. I had planned to simply clean the grids and wipe out any oil/grease spills and of course clean the water pan. Do you guys do anything else and if so, what is it? 


Thanks,
Fl. Bill


----------



## jamesb (Jan 3, 2006)

Look for a product called "Bar Keepers Friend". It works great for all of the stainless in my kitchen...

James.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks James. I'll certainly look for it.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2006)

Fla. Bill-just general cleaning as I mentioned earlier in this post Greased Lightning and a power washer works great!


----------



## ronp (Jun 3, 2008)

After trying many things and the wife bugging me to find something I found this at Sam's. It is called Sprayway and is a cleaner and polish. It works great. 2 cans for less than 6 dolars and it works. I have many products here that don't work, we tried everything. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## borderbrewer (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll second the recommendation for Bar Keeper's Friend. I've been using it in my brewery for years. It's made with oxalic acid, so it cleans and passivates the stainless in one step.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 3, 2008)

there is a product out there called orange destroyer it is a great degreaser and smells good and is bio. then a nice stainless cleaner/polish for outside if ya wanna make it shine pretty i have stainless grills and smokers this is the best combo ive come up with the 1st grill is about 25 years old and still looks and works great


----------



## geob (Jun 3, 2008)

James B hit it on the head.  If you have anything SS. use Bar Keepers Friend to clean it.  Try all your other cleaners then clean again with this and you will agree.  It's the best SS cleaner on the market.. 
Just ask the local Bar Keep

geob


----------



## supervman (Jun 3, 2008)

You may also use it on a "battery" of other surfaces and purchase it direct from the manufacturer. 

http://barkeepersfriend.com/Cleaning.html


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 12, 2005)

I have a SMGO Big Block Stainless Steel smoker that I picked up from Costco.  I was wondering if there are any suggestions for cleaing stainless steel grills / smokers.  What products have seen success by our smokingmeat crew??

Always Smoking!!!
ChromusDomus


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 12, 2005)

Howdy ChromusDomus, welcome.

I have two of the same GOSM smokers (picked mine up at Sam's) and am looking to get a stainless steel grill.

So far I have only used mild soap & water, lots of elbow grease and rinsed & dried them off with a towel to prevent water drops. I am interested to hear if anyone has found a better way.


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 16, 2005)

With that GOSM, have you made any modifications on it?  I have found a lot of success, and love using it.  It does flare up after about 3 - 4 hours, but other than that, I have been very happy.  Just wondering if another GOSM user has any tricks of the trade that I don't know about.

I don't use the included smoke box, but instead, use an aluminum baking pan as the wood box.  That allows for quite a bit of wood to use, and a quicker smoke start time.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 16, 2005)

I haven't made any mods to the Stainless Steel Big Blocks. They work great out-of-the-box. However, I did make a charcoal grate for the 36" charcoal model I had.

Recently folks have been talking about mice moving into their equipment as the weather cools. This got me to thinking that I may do something about the tabs on the vents that keep them from closing all the way.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Aug 17, 2005)

I moved my wood box one inch closer to the burner on my stainless big block. (See my GOSM picture in the propane smoker area of this forum.) I did this by drilling 4 more holes in the inside wall just below the existing ones. I felt that this allowed more smoke at lower average temperatures. It seemed like my smoker produced lots of smoke at 250 and above but almost none at 220 degrees, where I want to cook. After the mod, it makes great smoke at 220 degrees. This mod makes the grease pan a little harder to remove but no biggie.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 17, 2005)

That's a great idea smokin_all_night. I've been wanting to drill an extra set of holes for all the food shelves so they could be more adjustable but I hadn't considered the smoke box.


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 18, 2005)

I know we are getting off topic, and this question may be better posted in the propane section, but I was trying to find the picture of your GOSM, smokin_all_night, but was not able to find it.  Where exactly can that be found?

ChromusDomus


----------



## chromusdomus (Aug 18, 2005)

My apologies.  smokin_all_night, I found the picture.  I purchased the narrower version (20" wide) from Costco.  Man I wish I knew about the wider version at Sam's.  It is a pain cutting the ribs to fit on the grates, but mine still produces great Q.


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 18, 2005)

I know what you mean. I had two of the smaller 36" GOSM smokers and had to cut ribs and fold briskets to get them to fit. That's why I finally went for the Big Blocks.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion about lowering the smoke box smokin all night.
Going to have to do that one for sure.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 18, 2005)

Welcome Chromus, I find that "Greased Lightning" and a steam cleaner cleans up my GOSM pretty well.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 2, 2006)

ChromusDomus, et al,
     Since Christmas, I now have a keen interest in this thread. (I am now the proud owner of a big block stainless steel smoker aka GOSM.) I bought some SS cleaner from Home Depot and cleaned up the outside nicely. I then seasoned the smoker per the manufacturer's recommendation. I'll let you know how the outside cleaner works out and if it's any good, give you a name etc. However, in the mean time, what kind of maintenance do you do to the inside. I had planned to simply clean the grids and wipe out any oil/grease spills and of course clean the water pan. Do you guys do anything else and if so, what is it? 


Thanks,
Fl. Bill


----------



## jamesb (Jan 3, 2006)

Look for a product called "Bar Keepers Friend". It works great for all of the stainless in my kitchen...

James.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks James. I'll certainly look for it.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 4, 2006)

Fla. Bill-just general cleaning as I mentioned earlier in this post Greased Lightning and a power washer works great!


----------



## ronp (Jun 3, 2008)

After trying many things and the wife bugging me to find something I found this at Sam's. It is called Sprayway and is a cleaner and polish. It works great. 2 cans for less than 6 dolars and it works. I have many products here that don't work, we tried everything. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## borderbrewer (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll second the recommendation for Bar Keeper's Friend. I've been using it in my brewery for years. It's made with oxalic acid, so it cleans and passivates the stainless in one step.


----------



## morkdach (Jun 3, 2008)

there is a product out there called orange destroyer it is a great degreaser and smells good and is bio. then a nice stainless cleaner/polish for outside if ya wanna make it shine pretty i have stainless grills and smokers this is the best combo ive come up with the 1st grill is about 25 years old and still looks and works great


----------



## geob (Jun 3, 2008)

James B hit it on the head.  If you have anything SS. use Bar Keepers Friend to clean it.  Try all your other cleaners then clean again with this and you will agree.  It's the best SS cleaner on the market.. 
Just ask the local Bar Keep

geob


----------



## supervman (Jun 3, 2008)

You may also use it on a "battery" of other surfaces and purchase it direct from the manufacturer. 

http://barkeepersfriend.com/Cleaning.html


----------

